# I'm afraid to leave the house



## miker31567 (Apr 25, 2017)

Most times, I am afraid to even leave my house, worrying about the urge to GO! If I can't GO within at least 5 mins. or so, it HURTS like crazy! When I do leave the house tho, I think, where can I go if I have to? McDonalds, BK, Wendy's, Fastrac, etc..Stopped at em all, MANY times! Not even sure what, or IF I have IBS, or sut'm else. I surely hope NOT!


----------

